# Pictures of silver bay foals



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a filly here that looks chestnut to me but dad is silver brown and mom is bay and am wondering since her tail is starting to turn a creamy color on the tips. The top of her tail is pure white since her butt is white and then the bottom of the tail was really red. I look forward to the pics. thanks!!


----------



## minih (Apr 24, 2008)

What color is her mane and forelock? If they are flaxen or gray she is a silver bay.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Apr 24, 2008)

This is my silver bay mare.







This was her coloring as a baby:






~Jen~


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 24, 2008)

Her mane is red right now but the tail is changing daily. Her legs are white all the way up to her shoulders and over her rump so no legs to go on. I have other silvers but this girl threw me. I have a friend who said her silver bay looked like my gal when she was newborn and now is silvery white. Jen, my stallion was colored alot like yours when he was young, just darker, but his mane and tail haven't lightened up as much as yours has.


----------



## carlenehorse (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is my little filly at 5 days old. She is now 3 weeks old.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a162/car...se/Sassyjpg.jpg

Carlene


----------



## suz (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is my guy as a silver bay baby:






and as a 5-yr-old gelding:


----------



## maplegum (Apr 24, 2008)

I JUST LOVE silver bays! Beautiful beautiful beautiful


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2008)

Jen, I've been a fan of your silver bay mare since I first saw her as a yearling


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2008)

Rhonda--I just made a new post called Little Church Remembers Rosa Adell--and she's a silver bay. I originally was putting photos in a reply to you to show the color--but decided to make a birthday post.

But it's another example for you. It was hard for me to believe her light legs would turn darker--but they did.


----------



## River Wood (Apr 24, 2008)

This is my Silver Bay Mare..... River Wood Rapid's Dolly May... pictured when she was a weanling. Her sire is my avatar photo, Tibbs Rapid Transit who is also Silver Bay.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I think my gal is a straight chestnut/sorrel. Her tail is getting creamy but her mane is so red that I don't think it will change. I enjoyed looking at everyone's beautiful horses. I love silver bays!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2008)

You may also want to look at this site:

http://www.equinecolor.com/silver.html

It's a great resource for learning about all different colors and dilutions.

One of my geldings, Sunny (9x National / Reserve National Champion) is pictured in the part about silver bay (he's next to the picture of legs)...

Silver bay is such a cool color. The body coats can range from almost a palomino gold - a deep copper brown. I love it


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 26, 2008)

everyones foals are soo awesome im jealous


----------



## River Wood (Apr 26, 2008)

My Stallion (in my avatar) is picture below your photo Jill I believe, when he was a weanling before we purchased him from our friends Tim and Linda.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Beautiful horses. I didn't really think my gal was a silver bay but someone had a picture of her filly that was colored alot like my gal as a filly and now is definitely a silver bay. My stud is a silver bay or silver brown. Here is Levi






And this is my filly






Can't wait to see Levi's other babies!!


----------

